# UV tubes - Mounting in the Viv



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hello all,

Yes, it's me..Mr Over Complicate 

The recommendation from people on this forum is to mount the UV tube between 6-12" away from the dragon I believe, depending on the actual tube.

Is this within this distance at all times, or to simply ensure they can't get within this range?

Secondly, why does the description of the Repti-Sun 10.0 tube I have state that the tube can be mounted up to 20" away from the reptile and every post I see here recommends the above?

I believe the Arcadia D3 tubes are highly recommended also, but I can't find a description which advises how far these can be mounted away from the dragon?

Lastly, I currently have a 36" tube with a reflector in a 4ft Viv, would the reptile be better off with a 42" tube, which is 3.5ft?

Reason for my questions, is because I want to mount the UV tube on the ceiling of the Viv rather than the back.

Thank you


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't believe everything the products tell you, they get it wrong as well sometimes.

Your best bet is to put the tube 12" from the floor, and have the basking spot at about 6-8" away from the bulb. This will allow the beardie to get varying levels of UV in the vivarium just like they would in the wild. 
Lengths of UV tube doesn't really make a difference imo, just as long as it fits the majority of the length of the viv and fills it with light. a 36" tube in a 4' foot means that the very ends of the viv will have less UV but this will probably make no noticeable difference


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

To add:
This website is absolutely amazing for UV information: http://www.uvguide.co.uk/index.htm

it can take a while to read everything and some info is a little outdated but the majority holds true still and it really helps when trying to understand UVB


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I'll take a look at that link and do some reading once I have some spare time.

Would it be okay then, to mount the UV tube from the top of the Viv as long as the lizard can get within 6-12" of it? Will it go closer to the UV when it deems it needs to?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll take a look at that link and do some reading once I have some spare time.
> 
> Would it be okay then, to mount the UV tube from the top of the Viv as long as the lizard can get within 6-12" of it? Will it go closer to the UV when it deems it needs to?


yer that sounds fine. That way the lizard can vary its own distance form the UV. I tend to put close to it so it can get to baout 4 inches as it is still a lot lower then in the wild. 

Differnt bulbs release differnt levles of UV. The arcadia T5 bulbs are the best and useable UV is double the distance of most other bulbs I beleive. Generall awesome bulbs

The only issue with UV tubes is if mounted at eye level constantly, the rep can develop problems.

jay


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Depending on how deep my viv was, I would just place it on the back well 3/4 of the way up to the top and then not worry. I think your being a bit picky, which most of us can be at times. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Yup, I am very picky.

This is what I found on the D5 and the reason for mounting on the top of the Viv, is because the light is a bit intruding when trying to watch TV etc on a night.

• 6% UVB for the synthesis of vitamin D3
• 30% UVA
• Produces excellent natural colours
• 200% more visible light than equivalent length D3+ T8 lamp
• 80% more UVB than equivalent length T8 lamp
• Typically 31µW/cm2 at 30cm (with no mesh/glass and without a reflector)

The Benefits of T5 Technology
• Smaller diameter lamp - 5/8 of an inch (16mm) compared to 1 inch (26mm)
• Flicker free – all T5 lamps operate on efficient, high frequency ballasts
• No need for replacement starters


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't see any problem with it being on the ceiling. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, I think I can provide you with deffinate info.

Firstly spikebrit is right, a lamp hung into the enclosure or fitted half way down the back wall can cause eye issues regardless of manufacturer. This is because high power light hits the eye and can cause irritation and or abrasions when coupled with low quality lamps that may emit some u.v.c, this then causes infection in a large number of animals. Even for humans being forced to start at a light bulb for 10 hours a day would not be good. 

Arcadia reptile lamps offer you and your animals the very best quality and longest lifespan available for a very affordable cost, why is this?

Firstly the percentage of u.v advertised on the sleeve is the percentage of u.v available AFTER the lamp has burnt in and for ONE YEAR! We are the only company to invest in phosphor tech that allows a years use.

All Arcadia lamps have 100% u.v.c protection. Cheap imported lamps have a very real risk of u.v,c emission which even in small amounts is dangerous.

We have the worlds only 12% u.v.b lamp. 

We have the worlds only high output T5 reptile lamps. These electronically balasted lamps emit 3-4 times more visible light and u.v. Meaning that the effective u.v drop of a high output T5 is almost 3 feet!!! I take this as compared to a T8 of the same %. 


An Arcadia T8 lamp is safe to fit at 24". But your animal must be able to climb into stronger areas. We allow this by viv decoration. The animal will need to get within 10-12" from the Lamp safely. 

We reccomend that our lamps are fitted using the right reflector, which can tripple the safe distance again to the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. This then places the light at the correct angle down onto the animal and away from your eyes also. You will notice that lizards have a hard boney ridge above the eye, this is for want if a better word a built in sunshade, they are made to use sunlight from the top down.

Below are some links to bit our T8 and high output T5 lamps

Any questions always welcome

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile Lamp

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for the reply John 

So the T8 would be fine to fit on the ceiling of my Viv, which is 1.5ft ensuring that the lizard can get closer via Vi decoration.

Cool.

Do any of your lamps need any specific type of starters or anything like that?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> Thank you for the reply John
> 
> So the T8 would be fine to fit on the ceiling of my Viv, which is 1.5ft ensuring that the lizard can get closer via Vi decoration.
> 
> ...


As john said, yep. 

The T5's obviously require a T5 starter, but the T8 i beleive will run off any appropiate T8 starter. 

personally I recomend going for the T5's they are awesome bulbs. 

jay


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> As john said, yep.
> 
> The T5's obviously require a T5 starter, but the T8 i beleive will run off any appropiate T8 starter.
> 
> ...


Not obvious to me mate, I'm new to all this! I thought, a bulb is a bulb and any starter would work with it! 

I'll have to check exactly what starter I have and take it from there. May just utilise the Repti-Sun I already have and simply ensure the lizard can reach within 6-12", rather than having it already situated this distance from the lizard.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> Not obvious to me mate, I'm new to all this! I thought, a bulb is a bulb and any starter would work with it!
> 
> I'll have to check exactly what starter I have and take it from there. May just utilise the Repti-Sun I already have and simply ensure the lizard can reach within 6-12", rather than having it already situated this distance from the lizard.



LOL, The T letter and number relates to the width of the bulb (i learnt that the other day never new what it stood for). T5's are only about 1 cm thick as opposed to the inch thickness of the T8's. 

Use the bulb you have for the time being, and when it runs out, if you fancy changing the set up the Arcadia T5's are well worth the money. Im slowly updating all of my vivs to the T5 bulbs, its just and expensive process when you have lots of vivs. 

Jay


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> LOL, The T letter and number relates to the width of the bulb (i learnt that the other day never new what it stood for). T5's are only about 1 cm thick as opposed to the inch thickness of the T8's.
> 
> Use the bulb you have for the time being, and when it runs out, if you fancy changing the set up the Arcadia T5's are well worth the money. Im slowly updating all of my vivs to the T5 bulbs, its just and expensive process when you have lots of vivs.
> 
> Jay


Oh, I see. Thanks for the information.

Seems I got lucky with the bulb I bought then, because I had no idea about this. I got my kit second hand you see and had no idea about the starters working with particular bulbs.

Think I'll do just that and upgrade at a later date.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, I think I can provide you with deffinate info.
> 
> Firstly spikebrit is right, a lamp hung into the enclosure or fitted half way down the back wall can cause eye issues regardless of manufacturer. This is because high power light hits the eye and can cause irritation and or abrasions when coupled with low quality lamps that may emit some u.v.c, this then causes infection in a large number of animals. Even for humans being forced to start at a light bulb for 10 hours a day would not be good.
> 
> ...


I've got to ask, can you back this up? do you have any links to studies or evidence? I have to be skeptical when it comes to this, especially as you work for Arcadia (or you're their greatest fanboy :lol2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course! What do you need to know? I can't see anything I've written about here that isn't common knowledge? Try u.v guide for an independent source. As you say I am in charge of Arcadia reptile so maybe a little biased.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, I think I can provide you with deffinate info.
> 
> Firstly spikebrit is right, a lamp hung into the enclosure or fitted half way down the back wall can cause eye issues regardless of manufacturer. This is because high power light hits the eye and can cause irritation and or abrasions when coupled with low quality lamps that may emit some u.v.c, this then causes infection in a large number of animals. Even for humans being forced to start at a light bulb for 10 hours a day would not be good.
> 
> ...


I just want to see information that backs up what you're saying about Arcadia products. I'll highlight them in the quote above. 
I also wouldn't say that these points are common knowledge, when it comes to UVB output of bulbs most people actually know very little about it... But this is probably due to the high price of UVB readers meaning we have to rely on claims made by companies or other forum members, who most likely don't have UV readers either!

a little evidence would definately make me want to buy Arcadia in the future... This can't be hard to provide seeing as you must have done tests to get this claims in the first place : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes not a problem, a quality brand can only be a quality brand if it knows the quality and efficacy of it's products, firstly u.v. Guide is by far the best source of undoctored information. 

An important point is that there is no published numbers for our unique 12% lamp on the site yet. It was our D3 or 6% that was actualy very close in power to the competitor mentioned. 

You will see that the drop off in power over the 12 month period is less than 20%, this shows beyond doubt that our lamps emit more safe power ofnthe right wavelength for longer. Interestingly it shows some brands almost useless after 3 months or so.

The u.v.b emmison of the T5 lamp at 10cms is 434mws compared to lab test of our high quality T8 of 124mws, this is in lab conditions using solar meters and after a 100 hour burning in period.

For really techie details i have another lighting for reptiles series coming out, so you will be able to update all new thinking and product limitations.

At Arcadia we pride ourselves on quality and customer service. We are 
passionate about reptile care and all product is live tested by some of the worlds most respected reptile keepers, vets and scientists. We keep reptiles!! All Arcadia lighting product with a health impact is tested for a full year before launch. We simply know all about our product before anyone else in the world is told. We sped huge amounts of time and money on design, always with the 
animal in mind. Our new basking lamp underwent 8 years of r and d for example. 

Keep an eye on u,v guide I hear a lovely new update is almost ready.


----------

